# Uk student wanting to work in US



## LydiaDewdney (Apr 20, 2009)

My name is Lydia and I am 21 and going into my third year of studying English and Drama in the UK. I have decided that I would like to work in the US after I have finished my degree for a year, particularly in the San Francisco area. The application process for a green card looks impossible and I dont really know how to go about securing employment in America. I have experience working with yound kids and would be more than happy to work as a nanny/housekeeper, or in a hospitality position. Any advice on how to go about this would be very helpful as it is something I am determined to do but seems pretty tough!
Thanks,
Lydia Dewdney-Pala


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You could sign up with a nanny/au pair agency and go over for a year or so. But be very careful if you are working as an au pair in the US. There are no regulations for this kind of work, and many Americans expect an au pair to work long hours doing the work of both a nanny and a live-in housekeeper. (Most European countries have regulations that govern au pair arrangements including time off, and the type of housework they can be expected to do.)

There are reports that applications for H1B visas in the hospitality industry (mostly for summer or other seasonal jobs) are way down this year - in part because of the poor economy, but also because some employers are discouraged about the difficulty of securing visas for their long-time seasonal workers. These kinds of jobs generally aren't for a full year, but would definitely give you some experience of working in the US. Look for programs that hire for summer camp programs in the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## LydiaDewdney (Apr 20, 2009)

thanks for your reply- I dont really mind doing long hours or housekeeping duties- If I want to go next summer how soon should I sign up? And how likely is it that an agency would be willing to help with visa applications?
Much appreciated,
Lydia


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> There are reports that applications for H1B visas in the hospitality industry (mostly for summer or other seasonal jobs) are way down this year - in part because of the poor economy, but also because some employers are discouraged about the difficulty of securing visas for their long-time seasonal workers. These kinds of jobs generally aren't for a full year, but would definitely give you some experience of working in the US. Look for programs that hire for summer camp programs in the US.


Agree but typo. Substitute H*2*b for H1b.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

LydiaDewdney said:


> thanks for your reply- I dont really mind doing long hours or housekeeping duties- If I want to go next summer how soon should I sign up? And how likely is it that an agency would be willing to help with visa applications?
> Much appreciated,
> Lydia


Au Pair is exclusively through an agency -- there is no other choice! The visa is a J-1. Google to find agencies.


----------

